# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Free Skype lessons

## lana_laisha

Hi everyone! 
I have some free time for teaching Russian via Skype absolutely FOR FREE. I’m waiting from you just few things – your willingness to learn Russian and smile  ::  
Want to ask me why am I doing that? I really want to be a Russian teacher and I need some experience – and ready to do it for free. Of course I’m not ready to have a lot of skype calls – just 3-4 hours in week (in total). 
So, if you can speak Russian (even a little) and English – welcome! You can ask me any questions here or in a private message.  
See you!
Lana
______
Привет всем! 
У меня есть немного свободного времени для обучения русскому языку по Скайпу абсолютно БЕСПЛАТНО. От вас жду только желание учить русский язык и, конечно же, вашу улыбку  :: 
Почему я делаю это? У меня есть желание попробовать себя в роли учителя русского языка – и я готова сейчас делать это бесплатно. Конечно, я не могу иметь слишком много уроков – всего не более 3-4 часов в неделю.
Если вы хотя бы немного говорите по-русски и можете хорошо понимать английский – жду вас! Если у вас есть какие-либо вопросы, задавайте их здесь или пишите в личном сообщении. 
Увидимся,
Лана

----------


## umang

Dear Lana 
I am a new student of Russian and just know letters and a meagre no. of words. As of now self tutoring myself using Rosseta Stone. If you can, in any way help me speeding up my learning, it would be a great help. 
Regards Umang
Umang

----------


## dinlot

Hey lana! I am reading a libelous book on Putin entitled, MR. PUTIN Operative in the Kremlin. I intend to refute all allegations punto por punto in Russian language. Would you have time to edit them?  :: 
 Yours, 
Mohammed

----------

